
Linux 5.7 - todsacerdoti
https://lore.kernel.org/lkml/CAHk-=wiZGrCkiBB1V7bxp8NZH6yWi9mPM4ptMW16OzOiNprBFA@mail.gmail.com/T/#u
======
samcrawford
Already being discussed here (10 hours ago, and with a lot more comments):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23375003](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23375003)

------
abhishek0318
"As far as Linux 5.7 goes there are many new features and improvements like an
Apple USB "Fast Charge" driver, Intel Tiger Lake "Gen12" graphics are now
deemed stable and promoted out of the experimental flag, AMD Renoir graphics
are in good shape, F2FS Zstd support, Qualcomm Snapdragon 865 support on this
mainline kernel, and a lot more."

[1]
[https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Linux-5....](https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Linux-5.7-Released)

~~~
qubex
I really wish somebody made a Snapdragon 865-based SBC.

~~~
tgtweak
correction: a cost-effective snapdragon 865 sbc.

~~~
qubex
Thanks for fixing it for me. Truly, no sarcasm intended.

------
diegocg
List of changes
[https://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_5.7](https://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_5.7)

